# Latest labs



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

I had labs this week after being totally off methimazole since late May. While this is the first normal TSH I've had in years (endo is quite happy with this) my free T's are low-normal, which leaves me feeling pretty cruddy. (Cold, foggy, dull and tired, for starters. And my eyes are really dry and scratchy--more than usual.) I actually have felt pretty well when siting at mid-range, but this just is too low for me, I think. In the past when I've had similar labs I've been able to reduce, or stop, methimazole, and my labs have improved. Now there's no medication to adjust. Any environmental things, or supplements that might be helpful? I've been trying to avoid goitrogens. What else?

Labs 7/12/17: TSH 1.29 (.3-4.5), FT4 0.8 (0.7-1.5), FT3 2.5 (1.7-3.7)

Labs 5/30/17, same ref. range: TSH 0.04, FT4 0.9, FT3 2.5 I had been on a very small dose of methimazole (.625mg every other day) which was stopped at this point. I'd become pretty symptomatic end of February, with labs technically normal, but near top of the range.)

At any rate,I can't imagine the endo ordering any replacement hormone with technically normal labs. I'm hoping that the hormones might just rise as TSH rises? Perhaps things just aren't stable yet? Or of course it's possible that I'll become overtly hypo. And there are still TRab results pending, although I don't exactly know if those are pertinent to what's going on with the actual hormones.

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You are already overtly hypo, based on your frees. 

Given your history, it might makes sense to hold off on replacement meds, but I'll have to defer to the Grave's experts.


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

TRAB results are in at 0.93 (<=1.75). Endo says I am finally in remission. She is pleased with these labs, and I should be patient to see if Frees improve and I feel better. I guess since I've only had normal TSH this once since off methimazole I need to wait and see if this is a stable thing. (But really--it's 90 degrees and I'm wearing a fleece robe?)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did she give you a plan of how long she wants to wait before testing you again to see if your Frees improve?


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Next labs would be before my next appointment, mid-September. I'm just wondering what, if anything, might help boost these hormone levels a smidge? And I suppose it's possible that I could feel better as I stabilize, assuming I stabilize. I assumed that my TSH would just keep rising, based on what the endo has said, but that doesn't have to be true, either.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have they run a recent TSI test? Graves antibodies ebb and flow so things can change quickly if you still have the antibodies which you likely do.

Being hypo as you are right now can be as hard on the eyes as being hyper


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

No TSI, just the TRAB, which is within "normal" range. I'm supposed to "check in" with the eye doctor when I get these labs, as he's considering if I'm stable enough yet for eyelid surgery. I'm not sure exactly what he will consider "stable". I've still got some lid retraction on one eye which certainly leaves my eye dry. But I'm not sure that anyone would consider one TSH reading stable, although the low Free Ts are stable, even if low.

I'm just not sure if there's anything more to be done at this point other than watching and waiting, and trying to be as healthy as possible. I haven't read about anything else that might help get these hormone levels up...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The way I understand TRAB is that it's all antibodies, both stimulating and blocking.

Here is something from my notes from a past conversation about this...



> There are three types of TRab: Stimulating, Blocking and Neutral.
> 
> • The Stimulating TRab (TSI) bind in a way that causes receptor stimluation, but also inhibit TSH from binding there.
> 
> ...


TSI is what they need to test - you should not have any.


----------



## Scanders (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you. She won't order TSI. Near as I can tell, she thinks TRAB along with TSH, FT4 and FT3 tell her what she needs to know. She does hope I'll feel better given a little time, either because my Frees will rise, or I'll become more hypo and start on T4. I think I'm either acclimating, or maybe feeling better, since I'm not feeling as cold or dopey as I was the last few weeks. (I like being able to use multi-syllabic words at will, and I can do that at the moment. )

I guess all there is to do just now is wait and see...


----------

